# Fleur de Savanne cigarillos



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

A couple of pics of my favorite cigarillos


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Sweet, thanks for sharing. How do they smoke?

CD


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Those look good. After trying a crap-load of the tiny ones, I found that the Davidoff taste best to me.


----------



## JSC (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey Chris, they are very good-medium bodied,smooth and great aroma and they burn very well.
I too have tried and very much enjoyed the Davidoff club cigarillos, however the are expensive over here(just over £1 a stick)

Jake


----------

